# Why doesn't Sasuke use Preta path in battle?



## Picaso del Torro (Aug 15, 2018)

So we all know that sasukes Teleportation drains him, and that rinnegan justu and Susanoo are also chakra taxing. 

why doesn't sasuke implement Preta path into his fighting style to supplement himself. I know he has high levels of chakra since he was given half of the sages chakra, but he still ranks behind naruto, juubi junchurikis, Toneri and Ootsutsukis in chakra reserves. 

it would also help in battles,so he doesn't have to waste chakra teleporting out of an attack, or absorb it instead of taking damage (like the lava explosion that injured him in the mimoshiki fight). 

We've seen him drain chakra from the bijuus to fuel his susanoo and seen him steal chakra from naruto. 

so what's holding him back? why is he just sitting on this ability that could turn tables for him in most of his fights? 

it's not his style or in character for him?  it goes against his fighting style? he lost the ability? his preta path is weaker than others? it's too slow and wastes time? 

what do you think. how would it affect his battles?


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 15, 2018)

As far as I can perceive, I'd say its because Preta requires close range/contact which high level opponents will hardly allow (for long periods of time).

Otherwise, plot device


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 15, 2018)

Because Kishi gave Rinnegan to many overpowered abilities and needed to tone it down.Hypothetical Sasuke with mastered Rinnegan(all known abilities)+EMS is extremely broken.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 15, 2018)

Plot. Or he doesn't, have it.


----------



## MaruUchiha (Aug 15, 2018)

Cuz Nagato is the only one with the Rinnegan that actually uses the Rinnegan


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 15, 2018)

Picaso del Torro said:


> So we all know that sasukes Teleportation drains him, and that rinnegan justu and Susanoo are also chakra taxing.
> 
> why doesn't sasuke implement Preta path into his fighting style to supplement himself. I know he has high levels of chakra since he was given half of the sages chakra, but he still ranks behind naruto, juubi junchurikis, Toneri and Ootsutsukis in chakra reserves.
> 
> ...



Same reason Madara didn't use it when he became a Juubi Jin, plot.


----------



## Mindovin (Aug 15, 2018)

Sasuke use on Naruto when they are fighting in base.


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2018)

PIS


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Aug 15, 2018)

Mindovin said:


> Sasuke use on Naruto when they are fighting in base.


Mere _chakra _absorption. Absorbing, *Ninjutsu*, is a vastly, totally different process. Which, Sasuke, never accomplished.


----------



## Mindovin (Aug 15, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Mere _chakra _absorption. Absorbing, *Ninjutsu*, is a vastly, totally different process. Which, Sasuke, never accomplished.


Same principle and that showed he can use Preta Path's ability.


----------



## Plexa (Aug 15, 2018)

To give his opponents a fighting chance.


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 15, 2018)

Same reason most god level ninja dont use most of their arsenal. Also normal preta outside of special variants[momo his main specialty] might have limits to the levels of attacks they can absorb especially when god level nukes come into play.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 15, 2018)

Alex Payne said:


> Because Kishi gave Rinnegan to many overpowered abilities and needed to tone it down.Hypothetical Sasuke with mastered Rinnegan(all known abilities)+EMS is extremely broken.





MaruUchiha said:


> Cuz Nagato is the only one with the Rinnegan that actually uses the Rinnegan





Acnologia said:


> PIS


All true

Rinnegan in the hands of an already god tier fighter is fucking busted

Sasuke cant make use of his full abilities on panel cuz if he did hed slap people around a lot harder.

Example...

Against Naruto currently...Any Taijutsu exchange would be idiotic for Naruto. Sasuke could get a hand on him, and literally drink his Rikudo SM and KCM buffs straight off of Naruto and revert him to base...This would not only nerf Naruto, but AMP Sasuke...

Or...He could go right for the kill and grab naruto and steal his soul with Ningendo. And while hes doing that, drain Narutos CHAKRA reserves with preta path at the exact same time...As Nagato used both abilities in tandem on panel.

Sasuek could also easily accomplish either goal if Naruto WONT come to him by FORCING the kid to with Deva paths BT combined with his own unique Ameno...If Sasuke wanted to force a CQC exchange...He could do it easily.

Also, between Susanoo, Shinra Tensei, and Preta path? Sasukes defenses would be pretty fucking impenetrable.

In terms of susanoo vs kurama fights...Sasuke could use the outer paths chains to fuck over the biju Mokuton suppression style. Add to that he could gain the numbers advantage by summoning a few kaiju creatures through the Animal path if he wanted to.

But again...Plot gotta plot and no rinnegan user can actually use the damn thing right 


sabre320 said:


> Same reason most god level ninja dont use most of their arsenal. Also normal preta outside of special variants[momo his main specialty] might have limits to the levels of attacks they can absorb especially when god level nukes come into play.


A god level fighter even before rinnegan abilities come into play USING Preta path would have a ridiculous cap.

Youd almost need to dwarf Sasukes output...Which isnt easy to do on a consistent basis whatsoever. And in the grand scheme of things...Its actually impossible to hit harder than Sasuek can. Mathematically speaking.


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Plot. Or he doesn't, have it.



He has it, he employed it several times in VOTE II

OT: Plot device as others have said, this isn't exclusive to Sasuke either, it happened to Madara

Hit with a Yoton FRS despite having a Rinnegan, and him using Preta countless times prior to that moment? Yeah okay...

There's a reason I rate Sasuke>Naruto
And Madara>Kaguya

Rinnegan exploited to its full potential is already a nightmare for even gods to deal with

Now in addition to that busted Dojutsu

You have an Uchiha (Sasuke) who has a comprable avatar to Naruto, greater speed, precog, teleportation....it's nuts

Juubito got hit by that foolish plot cuckery too


----------



## King1 (Aug 15, 2018)

The same reason why kishi forgot that kaguya can absorb all ninjutsu yet made naruto throw 9 biju rasenshurikens at her and made her to forget that she could absorb those rasengans, also the same reason why kishi made madara not to utilze pretra path when facing naruto and sasuke, Plot Nerf. They can't make sasuke too broken as he would outshine naruto. That's why they also restrict ameno, one of the most if not the most broken jutsu in the narutoverse


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Seriously any time post Pein we've seen Rinnegan users beat is by them not using said Dojutsus abilties (plot)

Juubito gets hit from behind with a Tobirama+Naruto attack?

Should've been "Shinra Tensei get the fuck off of me"

Or Preta

Or Asura and broke Narutos neck

Without plot restrictions Rinnegan bar the six paths is nigh unbeatable.

Itachi uses Yasaka beads to save Bee and Naruto from a mindless Nagato?

Couldve pretad to stop it. Should've been able to sense Itachi anyways etc

Rinnegan users are nuts, especially when you cross into the "god tier" bar (Edo Madara and up)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2018)

the rinnegan just has too many OP abilities for a main or recurring character.

Burrito and Kawakis strongest ability, the Karma seal, is basically Preta path but with redirection. It really ain't shit compared to the actual rinnegan.

it makes sense why it would be toned down; narratively speaking.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 15, 2018)

In universe reason is that it's prolly just not apart of his fighting style while out of verse reason is that it's too powerful of a tool to be used to it's fullest abilities by Sasuke though we see this happen with multiple characters


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> All true
> 
> Rinnegan in the hands of an already god tier fighter is fucking busted
> 
> ...


Shinra tensei alone is a super strong Jutsu.If Jin-madara had used shinra tensei, more than one village would have been destroyed.

The rinnegan gives you too many options to counter and attack


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> And Madara>Kaguya


Rinne Sharingan>Rinnegan

It was the origin.It is clearly superior to the rinnegan


----------



## BlackHeartedImp (Aug 15, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Juubito got hit by that foolish plot cuckery too


Tell me about it. Clearly could use the paths but never did anything else with his eye, it was straight kamui. Then he got that taken away too for some reason (even though Madara used it as a floating chest).


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Rinne Sharingan>Rinnegan



Madara wields one as well

And my reason for believing Madara>Kaguya is much more than just that.

Intelligence, avatars, battle experience, analytical ability etc all play a factor in my opinion. Stupid bitch couldn't even figure out which Naruto was the real one, she was just going nuts indiscriminately.

I'd like to see her take on Limbo 

As well as full exploitation of his eyes.


----------



## Steven (Aug 15, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> Madara wields one as well
> 
> And my reason for believing Madara>Kaguya is much more than just that.
> 
> ...


Madara have no answer to her BFR Ability


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 15, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Madara have no answer to her BFR Ability



That's her expanding TSB right?

Preta path...

Or his fucking Juubi+Shinju+RSM+Rinnesharingan amped PS?

Remember that FRAGMENTS of JUST THE JUUBI turned Sasukes Susanoo into an avatar exceeding 5 BSM clones, and equaling AA.

Now not only would that be a FUCKING NIGHTMARE for Kaguya to answer, he also has his god-damned Limbo clones running around with the same fkn thing

Yeah GL Kaguya, watch Mads+Limbos run a train on you and your fuckboi Zetsu


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 15, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> her BFR Ability





Troyse22 said:


> That's her expanding TSB right?


No...

BFR = Battle Field Removal

Its an acronym

She can forcibly place Madara in any other dimension of her choosing and leave him there

And she doesn't even need to directly target him ,or even be CLOSE to him for him to be affected by it

Amenominaka is STUPID broken 

It 1 shots ANY opponent she faces who hasnt demonstrated the ability to cross dimensional barriers themselves...Which is literally anyone bar Momo/Kinshiki and Adult Sasuke.


Troyse22 said:


> Preta path...


You are not using Preta path on ETSB...

Thats hilarious to even suggest 

Theres a reason Sasuek himself didnt do it, and also why Kakashi didnt kjust oneshot it with Kamui...Limits...

Definition of a No Limits fallacy considering the energy behind ETSB is canonically enough to dust an entire planet...

Preta is cucking to that level of force for damn sure


Troyse22 said:


> Or his fucking Juubi+Shinju+RSM+Rinnesharingan amped PS?


That shed neg with Ash bones

Or Just BFR him and call it a day


Troyse22 said:


> Remember that FRAGMENTS of JUST THE JUUBI turned Sasukes Susanoo into an avatar exceeding 5 BSM clones, and equaling AA.


Remember that Kaguya has all of this AND Madaras power and more so...


Troyse22 said:


> he also has his god-damned Limbo clones running around with the same fkn thing


He can make 4...She fought off literally hundreds of Narutos

And again, Ash bones are a thing

Or BFR all of the clones and the original at once and call it a day that way


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 15, 2018)

Like everyone and their mothers have said, plot. It has too many powers to juggle and many of those powers break the narrative. It's why Sasuke was only allowed to unlock it at the very end of the VOTE II fight, and even then with the handicap of not being able to use it and his own techniques at the same time.

It's not even just Sasuke. Madara forgot he could use it once he became the Juubi's Jinchuriki, and Obito didn't get to use it at all simply because it's impossible to write fights around it.



sabre320 said:


> Same reason most god level ninja dont use most of their arsenal.


The only God tiers who don't use the abilities they have are the ones with Rinnegan though. Even the non god tier Obito and Madara barely used it, so it has nothing to do with that. The abilities are simply broken at a fundamental level.


----------



## Troyse22 (Aug 15, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> She can forcibly place Madara in any other dimension of her choosing and leave him there



Wildly OOC.

BFR is also the biggest cop out argument ever, JS

She considers all chakra hers, she even planned to go after Sasuke despite leaving him in a dimension

She will seek to kill Madara, and she will fall.


WorldsStrongest said:


> You are not using Preta path on ETSB...
> 
> Thats hilarious to even suggest
> 
> ...



Plot is cool

Kaguya isn't as top shit as people around here make her out to be, she isn't at some unattainable incomparable level. Hop off her dick.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Preta is cucking to that level of force for damn sure



Based on what?

Didn't Madara use preta to absorb the fucking Shinju or am i misremembering



WorldsStrongest said:


> That shed neg with Ash



Shinra Tensei

Or he could have a limbo take the hit, and they canonically respawn (they return to the users body)

Or he could use preta

Madara is the one who is top shit when not restricted by plot. Deal with it.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Remember that Kaguya has all of this AND Madaras power and more so..



Oh I'm sorry

Show me Kaguyas EMS/Rinnegan. Show me her even being hinted to know how to use six paths techs.

She has just part of Madaras power, but HIS abilities are still uniquely his, not Kaguyas (Susanoo, Limbo etc)



WorldsStrongest said:


> He can make 4...She fought off literally hundreds of Narutos




More Kage bunshins= less power

Ofc they have multiple uses, but let's not pretend Kage Bunshins=Limbo

Limbo is Kage Bunshins amped on Prozac and 20 grandworth of cocaine.



WorldsStrongest said:


> Or BFR all of the clones and the original at once and call it a day that way




They automatically return to the user after an unspecified, albeit short amount of time

Limbo is a hack, an insane one at that

This isn't a debate you can win, because without plot, hype and autism Kaguya can't even hang with teen Naruto or Sasuke let alone fucking JJ Madara


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Aug 15, 2018)

Troyse22 said:


> W
> 
> This isn't a debate you can win, because without plot, hype and autism Kaguya can't even hang with teen Naruto or Sasuke let alone fucking JJ Madara



>Happy to say Madara was held back by the plot
>Not happy to say Kaguya was held back by the plot
>Fails to realise Kaguya has Madara's powers super charged


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 15, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> Like everyone and their mothers have said, plot. It has too many powers to juggle and many of those powers break the narrative. It's why Sasuke was only allowed to unlock it at the very end of the VOTE II fight, and even then with the handicap of not being able to use it and his own techniques at the same time.
> 
> It's not even just Sasuke. Madara forgot he could use it once he became the Juubi's Jinchuriki, and Obito didn't get to use it at all simply because it's impossible to write fights around it.
> 
> ...


Umm...lets just quote naruto vs momo not utilizing frogsong with the rsm avatar , not giving sasuke a kcm cloak,not using his guodama , not using kage bunshin which matched shinjudaras limbos as a teen]or multiple avatars to crush momo and the golem.., not using steam release against him when cqc was the best option considering steam release overpowered kaguyas chakra arms, the ones which busted ps,...didnt use his bloodlusted shunshin [the one that blitzed kaguya]..yeah some of these abilities are pretty broken


----------



## sabre320 (Aug 15, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> All true
> 
> Rinnegan in the hands of an already god tier fighter is fucking busted
> 
> ...


Dude sasukes best feat is sucking up some of kn chakra....assuming he is going to suck up narutos mega nukes is massive no limits fallacy....the best feat preta has of absorbing a jutsu is a sm frs...no one has shown preta to absorb top level attacks not even kaguya when she did absorb something on amaterasus caliber.

Second how is sasuke going to absorb the rsm cloak when momoshiki with far superior absorption couldnt even absorb more then half of narutos chakra in hours with far superior absorption...

Lets not get into the full matchup it will derail the topic.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 15, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Dude sasukes best feat is sucking up some of kn chakra


Literally decades ago, while dead tired and heavily injured, and with a noob rinnegan he could barely control

And here you are drawing a false equivalence between that Sasuek and a Fresh Current one

Top kek


sabre320 said:


> assuming he is going to suck up narutos mega nukes is massive no limits fallacy


Except 


Thats not what i did. Outright said if one can dwarf Sasuke smaximum output, it stands to reason he cant absorb such an attack
Naruto mathematically speaking CANT dwarf Sasukes output...They are both at the same level of energy output in the grand scheme of things. 
So no...Not a NLF


sabre320 said:


> the best feat preta has of absorbing a jutsu is a sm frs


PAINS 

PAINS BEST FEAT

Not Adult Sasukes with rinnegan mastery along with an absurdly higher base and half of Hagoromos power

Smh


sabre320 said:


> no one has shown preta to absorb top level attacks not even kaguya


Sasuke literally drained 9 tailed beats chakra in a manner of seconds of enough collective power to stalemate the entire planets NE output PLUS narutos own power...

Tis a bit higher than a "top level attack"


sabre320 said:


> Second how is sasuke going to absorb the rsm cloak when momoshiki with far superior absorption couldnt even absorb more then half of narutos chakra in hours


Are you under some inane impression that naruto puts anywhere near half of Kuramas entire reserve in one individual cloak?

You miss the part where Bee could spam V2 and V1 cloaks despite being drained repeatedly?

I never said Sasuke was putting Naruto into a coma by completely and totally draining him, i said he was reverting him to base...Which he is more than capable of doing


sabre320 said:


> Lets not get into the full matchup


How?

Full matchup goes like this


They fight
Its more or less even
Naruto uses Ashura Avatar
No longer even
Sasuke loses
Where the derailing gonna occur?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 15, 2018)

Because all he ever fought was opponents who also had Preta Path ability, or something equal to it.

He could barely use it against Naruto, what I mean by that is he could literally barely control the Preta Path power at that point.

Against Madaya, Kaguya and Momoshiki it would've been useless. They had equal or greater suction powers with their dual Rinnegan so it would've just been a useless attempt or he would've wound up getting his ass drained instead.

He should've drained the shit out of Kinshiki then kicked Momo's ass in the other dimension though. There's no reason he couldn't have. 

Unfortunately that's a piss poor arc hardly comparable to the real one where the aliens invade the shinobi world and Naruto, Sasuke and Gokage kick their ass together.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 16, 2018)

sabre320 said:


> Umm...lets just quote naruto vs momo not utilizing frogsong with the rsm avatar , not giving sasuke a kcm cloak,not using his guodama , not using kage bunshin which matched shinjudaras limbos as a teen]or multiple avatars to crush momo and the golem.., not using steam release against him when cqc was the best option considering steam release overpowered kaguyas chakra arms, the ones which busted ps,...didnt use his bloodlusted shunshin [the one that blitzed kaguya]..yeah some of these abilities are pretty broken


Not showing up in a single fight out countless does not suddenly put them under the "_techniques never used because of plot_" category, unless you wanna tell me that Amaterasu is now one of said techniques just because it wasn't in the Momoshiki fight.

Hell, you even listed techniques Naruto _did_ use (Shunshin) only to set it apart because it wasn't as amazing as you think it should be.


DaVizWiz said:


> They had equal or greater suction powers with their dual Rinnegan so it would've just been a useless attempt or he would've wound up getting his ass drained instead.


Them having absorption techniques doesn't mean their own techniques can't be absorbed.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 16, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> Them having absorption techniques doesn't mean their own techniques can't be absorbed.


You must be referring only to his fight with Momoshiki, as Sasuke had virtually no control over Preta Path until the very end of the battle against Naruto where he still couldn't use it perfectly, which was after his bouts with Madara (where he simply dodged any Ninjutsu attack from Madara) and Kaguya (where he was either fighting in PS and getting his ass kicked or getting blitzed and grabbed outright).

In the few instances he could have used Preta Path to counter an offensive technique directed at him - there isn't much of an explanation. The most logical reasoning beinh he either got caught off guard (which happened to Jubito, Judara and Kaguya multiple times where they could have used Preta to negate the attack immediately) or simply could not absorb the chakra density of the attack which are both less likely than the obvious scenario - being that Sasuke was nerfed, along with most of the Rinnegan users.


----------



## The Great One (Aug 16, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> All true
> 
> Rinnegan in the hands of an already god tier fighter is fucking busted
> 
> ...


Rinnegan never shown to drink chakra Reserves in instant, that's Tenseigan ability. 

It took a fuck ton time for to Pein to absorb a fucking CoR, If Kaguya and Madara were unable to use ninjutsu absorption on Naruto then Sasuke has no chance. 

Soul suck : only ever worked against weaker enemy and fodders, Sasuke tries that Naruto simply overpowers it. 

Petra : RSM cloak only ever got absorbed by Tenseigan so its counters Rinnegan absorption. 

If you're at it Naruto don't even need to touch Sasuke to fight hollow punch, breaks neck, done. 

Or Blitz Sasuke just like he did with Kaguya and cut him in half, which Sasuke can't even react to and it makes his soul sucks/Petra bs useless. 

Kaguya blitzing speed + hollow punch = bye bye Sasuke as soon as match starts. 

If Sasuke got nerfed then Naruto got nerfed harder. 

RSM is made to overpower Rinnegan users by sheer brute force... Naruto was overpowering fucking the fuck is Sasuke gonna do?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 16, 2018)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Rinnegan never shown to drink chakra Reserves in instant


Do yourself a favour

And 

Your use of "reserves" here also proves not only can you not read teh manga, but you cant read my post either.


WorldsStrongest said:


> I never said Sasuke was putting Naruto into a coma by completely and totally draining him, i said he was reverting him to base...Which he is more than capable of doing





Batzzaro29 said:


> It took a fuck ton time for to Pein to absorb a fucking CoR


Adult Sasuke>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Pain

So stupid comparison and horrendous false equivalence 

Nagato proper, as a NERFED EDO, with FAKE rinnegan, in a CRIPPLED state, with BORROWED EYES, drains Killer Bees V2 cloak in LITERALLY ONE PANEL

I PROMISE you there is more chakra in a  V2 cloak from the second strongest biju than in a fucking COR from Jman 


Batzzaro29 said:


> If Kaguya and Madara were unable to use ninjutsu absorption on Naruto


They werent unable

They never even fucking tried kiddo

Hate to break it to ya, but your boy isnt capable of magically not having his chakra get stolen when he fires it from his body. EVERY projectile he fires (among other things) is vulnerable to absorption.

Plot just nerfed his every opponent to not hard counter the fuck out of him again.


Batzzaro29 said:


> Soul suck : only ever worked against weaker enemy and fodders


Was unaware KCM naruto was fodder 


Batzzaro29 said:


> Petra : RSM cloak only ever got absorbed by Tenseigan so its counters Rinnegan absorption


This has to be the most wildly incorrect thing youve stated in this post

And there were some doozies 


Naruto never used RSM against Toneri
Regardless of makeup, chakra is fucking chakra and its all vulnerable to absorvbtion
Rikudo Senjutsu doesnt come with this inherent defense against fucking absorption...And IF it did....Its obviously nullified by another Rikudo power...Like ALL rikudo powers.



Batzzaro29 said:


> If you're at it Naruto don't even need to touch Sasuke to fight hollow punch, breaks neck


Hes not capable of doing that given Sasukes feats as an adult

He more than competes now

Naruto throws a punch and finds himself getting parried neg diff

Especially since Sasuke will have drained him into base form where he is MUCH weaker


Batzzaro29 said:


> Or Blitz Sasuke


Also incapable of this

Sasuke as an adult is his peer in speed and most if not all physical stats


Batzzaro29 said:


> If Sasuke got nerfed then Naruto got nerfed harder




Sasuke is actively restricted from using the vast majority of his arsenal. Even techniques that hard counter hisw current enemy.

Nice try tho


Batzzaro29 said:


> RSM is made to overpower Rinnegan users by sheer brute force


No

No its not


Batzzaro29 said:


> Naruto was overpowering fucking the fuck is Sasuke gonna do?


Im gonna assume theres a type here and the word "kaguya" is supposed to be in there.

Well heres the thing batz, those feats were all accomplished by a weaker naruto, sasuke now scales to a STRONGER NARUTO, meaning, Sasuke scales to AND ABOVE WA narutos every feat essentially

Thats how scaling works


----------



## The Great One (Aug 16, 2018)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Do yourself a favour
> 
> And
> 
> ...


Do your self a favour and read manga again without bias...

In that panel an old as fuck Nagato tanks larat and absorbs Bee that tells you how Nagato stacked against KCM.

Unlike Vote 2 Naruto/Sasuke or Adult Naruto/Sasuke.

It took fucking Momoshiki hours to absorb chakra from a tired Base Naruto and he still went only half way down.

Sasuke literally can't even get a speak during a combat scenario.

So fuck your Sasuke draining Naruto's RSM argument, he literally can't.

Yes it does,  Pein instantly took souls from fodders/Shizune, KCM Naruto was able resist for sometime while being weaker then Nagato, Adult Naruto > Adult Sasuke so no soul suck does not work on him.

So fuck your Sasuke soul stealing argument, he also can't.

Hagoromo's gave RSM to Naruto to fight a Rinnegan user who was about to go juubi jin and stop Sasuke and that tells you how Rinnegan powers will work on RSM powers, it wont work on RSM.

Also Tenseigan =/= Rinnegan.

And don't even bring Anime argument or i'm going to bring manga where Naruto was going one or one with Momoshiki while Sasuke was getting wreaked.

Also Sasuke is now scales to a weakened nerfed to hell 1/2 powered Naruto and he still needs RCM to do that... As of Boruto 65.


----------



## Mawt (Aug 16, 2018)

Because of plot. If all the Rinnegan users actually used their abilities, they'd be too broken.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 16, 2018)

DaVizWiz said:


> being that Sasuke was nerfed, along with most of the Rinnegan users.


Pretty much sums it all up really.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 16, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> Pretty much sums it all up really.


I guess I should've started with that then.


----------



## Steven (Aug 16, 2018)

Madara Fans

Kaguya is by far stronger than him and only PIS/CIS is the reason why Naruto and Co. are not dead now


Madara has never been as dangerous as kaguya

Kaguya BFR´s him or stab a ashbone in his ass


----------



## The Great One (Aug 16, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> Like everyone and their mothers have said, plot. It has too many powers to juggle and many of those powers break the narrative. It's why Sasuke was only allowed to unlock it at the very end of the VOTE II fight, and even then with the handicap of not being able to use it and his own techniques at the same time.
> 
> It's not even just Sasuke. Madara forgot he could use it once he became the Juubi's Jinchuriki, and Obito didn't get to use it at all simply because it's impossible to write fights around it.
> 
> ...


Well Momoshiki used absorption on a weakened Naruto... Still took him hours to get only 1/2 of kyuubi chakra.

Basic Rinnegan abilities are useless against RSM.

Which is why Sasuke got shit like Ameno etc... To fight him at Vote 2.


----------



## King Ramirez (Aug 16, 2018)

Well Kaguya couldn't absorb Naruto's 9 super strong attacks. Madara never absorbed anything more than Naruto's SM FRS and Onoki's Jinton. Sasuke could only absorb a small amount of Naruto's chakra. Even Momoshiki whose absorption technique seems to be the greatest didn't absorb Naruto's Kurama Avatar. 
There seems to be a limit and it could take too long trying to do so. Momoshiki took hours only to absorb a little over 50% of Naruto's chakra.


----------



## King Ramirez (Aug 16, 2018)

Batzzaro29 said:


> Well Momoshiki used absorption on a weakened Naruto... Still took him hours to get only 1/2 of kyuubi chakra.
> 
> Basic Rinnegan abilities are useless against RSM.
> 
> Which is why Sasuke got shit like Ameno etc... To fight him at Vote 2.


This is what I was saying basically. Momoshiki took hours to get just a little over 50% of Naruto's chakra.


----------

